# Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS



## MK5GTI (Sep 17, 2012)

http://photorumors.com/2012/09/17/sigma-17-70mm-f2-8-4-macro-35mm-f1-4-and-120-300mm-f2-8-lenses-announced/comment-page-1/#comment-125105

Sigma do listen!

if it perform similar to their 50mm, and 85mm, filter size 77mm or lower, price lower than 85mm, sounds like we have a good alternative for the 35L, Nikkor and Zeiss.

I realize 50mm is the cheapest to make, the 85mm is around 1k. hopefully this could be in the 700 range?


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 17, 2012)

I got the mail from Sigma!

I'm very interested in this lens. If it performs like the Samyang plus AF and at a reasonable price, it will be mine! 

I love Sigma build quality and optical signature, I really have high hopes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

It would be interesting if it were optimized for full frame rather than APS-C like the 50mm.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 17, 2012)

35mm DG. Hopefully the price wouldn't over than 800, and then I will jump in for it.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 17, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> 35mm DG. Hopefully the price wouldn't over than 800, and then I will jump in for it.



Competition is fierce in that segment. There's the Samyang and the Zeiss, not to mention the original Canon and Nikon lenses. Hope Sigma will take it into account.


----------



## AdamJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Interesting that Sigma seems to have discontinued the EX designation, along with the cheesy gold band.

As for price, Sigma has the confidence these days to compete on performance rather than price. Assuming this lens is a better performer than the Canon 35mm L, I doubt it will be any cheaper. That said, it will undoubtedly be a lot cheaper than the 35mm L II.

Anyway, I'm really pleased to see Sigma releasing a new FF prime. I was worried for a while that they might have decided to concentrate only on crop sensors. I hope they will go on to replace their f/1.8 20mm, 24mm and 28mm FF primes.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 17, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > 35mm DG. Hopefully the price wouldn't over than 800, and then I will jump in for it.
> ...



I have tried Samyang. The IQ is good; however, MF is really my taste. I believe Zeiss IQ should be great, but again, MF is just suite to me. I have Sigma 50mm and love it. The only problem from Sigma is you have to do AFMA; otherwise, the focus is not so accurate. Not all camera has AFMA.


----------



## pwp (Sep 17, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Competition is fierce in that segment. There's the Samyang and the Zeiss, not to mention the original Canon and Nikon lenses. Hope Sigma will take it into account.


Sigma don't always get their pricing right. Just recall the debacle of the SD1 launch at Photokina 2010.
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/sigma_sd1___ready_for_prime_time.shtml
It was 4-5 times more expensive than it should have been and very few were sold. 
Hopefully that experience was a reality check for Sigma and the 35 f/1.4 will be both price competitive and an IQ hero.

-PW


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/sigma-announces-three-new-lenses-35-f1-4-17-70-f2-8-4-0-os-120-300-f2-8-os/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/sigma-announces-three-new-lenses-35-f1-4-17-70-f2-8-4-0-os-120-300-f2-8-os/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM

<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Sigma-35mm-f1.4-DG-HSM-lens.jpeg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-11292" title="Sigma-35mm-f1.4-DG-HSM-lens" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Sigma-35mm-f1.4-DG-HSM-lens.jpeg" alt="" width="250" height="300" /></a>

</strong>This Art lens provides photographers with a state-of-the-art alternative to the more conventional 50mm. This lens’ axial chromatic aberration is minimized, which renders a cool and smooth out-of-focus image. At low apertures, it can perform like a wide-angle lens; when opened up to F1.4, it will provide background bokeh and make the subject pop like a mid-range telephoto lens.</p>
<p><strong>Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4 DC MACRO OS HSM</strong>

<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Sigma-17-70mm-f2.8-4-DC-MACRO-OS-HSM-lens.jpeg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-11293" title="Sigma-17-70mm-f2.8-4-DC-MACRO-OS-HSM-lens" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Sigma-17-70mm-f2.8-4-DC-MACRO-OS-HSM-lens.jpeg" alt="" width="250" height="300" /></a>

This new Contemporary lens is designed for cameras with an APS-c sensor and covers a range equivalent to 25.5 to 105mm on a 35mm camera. An upgrade to its predecessor, which was released in December 2009, this general purpose lens offers a new design and a more compact build.</p>
<p><strong>Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM

<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Sigma-120-300mm-f2.8-DG-OS-HSM.jpeg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-11294" title="Sigma-120-300mm-f2.8-DG-OS-HSM" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Sigma-120-300mm-f2.8-DG-OS-HSM.jpeg" alt="" width="569" height="300" /></a>

</strong>With redesigned mechanics and performance, this Sports lens is an update from its predecessor released in February 2011. This high-performance lens eases difficult shooting conditions by offering a maximum focal length of 300mm and a wide-open aperture of F2.8. This lens, like the other Sports category lenses to come, is dust and moisture resistant, and allows users to adjust the focus speed and the focus limiter via a button on the lens.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2012/09/17/sigma-17-70mm-f2-8-4-macro-35mm-f1-4-and-120-300mm-f2-8-lenses-announced/#more-32454" target="_blank">PR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 17, 2012)

MK5GTI said:


> Sigma do listen!



Really? Where is the 200-500 f/4?


----------



## pwp (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

I find it fascinating that an upgrade on the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM has happened so quickly. The previous model of the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM was almost there for me, just lacking very slightly in some key performance areas. 

As people are saying "Sigma do listen", there's a big chance I'll pick up this lens. If the required performance is there, my EF 300 f/2.8is could be headed for retirement. Think about it, a 120-300 f/2.8 zoom makes a pretty compelling case, especially if the critical areas of IQ and AF speed and consistent build quality cross into premium territory.

-PW


----------



## AdamJ (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

This link explains Sigma's new "global vision."

http://sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/


----------



## facedodge (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

Not exactly what was updated on the 120-300. Looks like MTF charts are the same. Perhaps it is lighter and focuses faster?

I was excited over the 17-70 until I read the website and it appears it is designed for a crop camera. I suppose it is an upgrade to the 17-50.


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

I like the new design of the lenses too. Very clean and simple looking.


----------



## Robsenn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

I am not a big fan of the new Sony Zeissesque design. It somehow looks cheap and plasticy.
Supposedly a new 50mm 1.4 is also coming.


----------



## weekendshooter (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



Albi86 said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > 35mm DG. Hopefully the price wouldn't over than 800, and then I will jump in for it.
> ...



If Sigma can put this out for less than the price of their 85/1.4, then there is no competition. Not everyone is willing to use manual focus. I for one require AF on my walkaround prime, and there's nothing in either system between the ancient 35/2 and expensive 35L/35G. If this comes out at $800 or so, then it'll be my next lens and will probably be glued to my D700 (yay AFMA!). I'm not willing to pay $1500-2000 per prime, but I would like image quality similar to Sigma's 30/1.4 crop lens, which I used to own when I shot with a Canon crop body.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



facedodge said:


> I was excited over the 17-70 until I read the website and it appears it is designed for a crop camera. I suppose it is an upgrade to the 17-50.



Nope, it's an update to the "old" 17-70mm 

As I said, I love Sigma image signature. I hope this 35mm will rock and have an affordable price.


----------



## dadgummit (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



facedodge said:


> Not exactly what was updated on the 120-300. Looks like MTF charts are the same. Perhaps it is lighter and focuses faster?



That is what I was thinking. I thought the 120-300 2.8 OS was released pretty recently. Like about a year ago?


----------



## dadgummit (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



dadgummit said:


> facedodge said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly what was updated on the 120-300. Looks like MTF charts are the same. Perhaps it is lighter and focuses faster?
> ...



And if I read the description I would have answered my own question 

With redesigned mechanics and performance, this Sports lens is an update from its predecessor released in February 2011.


----------



## ddl (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

On POTN there have been a few 120-300OS failures dealing with the OS and AF systems so that's likely where the upgrades are plus the focus limiter switch.


----------



## dave (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



pdirestajr said:


> I like the new design of the lenses too. Very clean and simple looking.



+1 

They look schmick.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



dadgummit said:


> dadgummit said:
> 
> 
> > facedodge said:
> ...



Good God, yes. Just a year between generations/upgrades. Canon still goes 10 years or more even in the digital age. Reproducing at that rate, they could evolve past Canon in quality in not too long. ???


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

ahhhhh i BOUGHT THE 120-300 A MONTH AGO! lets hope that its just lighter .. i saw that a focus switch and a metal lens hood has been add..anyways mine works perfectly, this lens is reeeeeally good, i was not expecing a replacement anytime soon, but sigma is always improving and pleases us with nice products.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

Sweet! I'm looking to get the 85 1.4 after renting it for my last wedding. If they do as good on the 35 as they did on the 85 then this will be a lens I look into.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

Just found this and translated it with google chrome:
http://www.digifotopro.nl/content/preview-sigma-35mm-f-14-dg-hsm


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

70-300L

120-300/2.8

70-300L

120-300/2.8

35/1.4 Samyang

35/1.4 Sigma

35/1.4 Samyang

35/1.4 Sigma


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArgh decisions.
I can probably console myself with the 70-300L being more "walkaround", which I do a lot when birdhunting. Although i would very much like a 300/2.8, and if that 300/2.8 comes in black with an extra 120-299mm as well, then maybe I might have to sell my first and only L to upgrade.

As for Sigma vs Samyang. hmmm. The Samyang is great, great IQ, but I bought mine 2nd hand after a fall, it still works but it's got its quirks. I was contemplating if I could palm it off to someone and get a new (or better-used) one for less than $100 out-of-pocket then I might consider doing that one day in the future. Now i've got this to consider too, if the IQ beats or very-nears the Samyang, and has AF (even dodgy Sigma AF is enough, mostly it'll hyperfocal on MF anyway), then this is worth contemplating too. So's the new Schneider Kreuznach 35/1.4, but that's going to probably be MF and in Zeiss-Preiss territory.


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



pwp said:


> I find it fascinating that an upgrade on the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM has happened so quickly. The previous model of the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM was almost there for me, just lacking very slightly in some key performance areas.
> 
> As people are saying "Sigma do listen", there's a big chance I'll pick up this lens. If the required performance is there, my EF 300 f/2.8is could be headed for retirement. Think about it, a 120-300 f/2.8 zoom makes a pretty compelling case, especially if the critical areas of IQ and AF speed and consistent build quality cross into premium territory.
> 
> -PW


Ditto and if the 35 is anywhere near as good as the 85 then I'm gonna be all over that one too the siggy 50f1.4 new version blows the canon lenses into the weeds


----------



## glb2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

35mm f/1.4 specs and charts (67mm filter, 9 rounded blades, etc)

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_35_14.html

I own the 85mm f/1.4 and love it (and also own the Canon 35L).


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



glb2012 said:


> 35mm f/1.4 specs and charts (67mm filter, 9 rounded blades, etc)
> 
> http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_35_14.html
> 
> I own the 85mm f/1.4 and love it (and also own the Canon 35L).


I never see vignetting charts but is it just me or does that look like really bad vignetting?


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

Just saw this:
http://thedigitalpicture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=3044
Pretty much the same but it also mentions a usb dock for changing lens parameters. Could be interesting.


----------



## glb2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



brianleighty said:


> Just saw this:
> http://thedigitalpicture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=3044
> Pretty much the same but it also mentions a usb dock for changing lens parameters. Could be interesting.



USB Docking is very interesting indeed...Sigma wants to get rid of the "poor QC " stigma. Which in my opinion, they already did it with the 85mm f1.4 (at least my copy is as good as my other two L primes).


----------



## ekstasis16 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

I've been eyeing the 120-300 for quite some time, but have been nervous about focus performance compared to the Canon 300 2.8. Anyone used the previous Sigma 120-300? How does it perform? This new version could be very tempting for football season...


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

I saw this news Monday morning when looking at my zite news app. That 35 is nice, I was ready to consider purchasing already. The look is stunning too.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



ekstasis16 said:


> I've been eyeing the 120-300 for quite some time, but have been nervous about focus performance compared to the Canon 300 2.8. Anyone used the previous Sigma 120-300? How does it perform? This new version could be very tempting for football season...



Bryan seemed to like the first version...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



AdamJ said:


> This link explains Sigma's new "global vision."
> 
> http://sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/



Not sure I like the 'C', 'A' and 'S' identification; somehow reminds me of 'creative modes' on a camera. :


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

I am thinking Sigma will do an extensive overhaul of their lenses now to match their new "philosophy". I was thinking of picking up a 85mm f/1.4 but I don't know if now is the right time.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

If the pictures those lenses take are as sweet as they look, I'm getting that 35. 

A+ for design Sigma.


----------



## pwp (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



dr croubie said:


> 70-300L
> 120-300/2.8
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArgh decisions.
> I can probably console myself with the 70-300L being more "walkaround", which I do a lot when birdhunting. Although i would very much like a 300/2.8, and if that 300/2.8 comes in black with an extra 120-299mm as well...



You bet the 70-300L is more "walkaround". Compare the weight!
70-300L 1050g
120-300/2.8 2950g
EF 300 f/2.8II 2400g
Only Mr Muscles would consider the Sigma as a walkaround. Wouldn't it be cool if the Sigma weighed in at a less punishing weight?

-PW


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



pwp said:


> I find it fascinating that an upgrade on the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM has happened so quickly. The previous model of the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM was almost there for me, just lacking very slightly in some key performance areas.
> 
> As people are saying "Sigma do listen", there's a big chance I'll pick up this lens. If the required performance is there, my EF 300 f/2.8is could be headed for retirement. Think about it, a 120-300 f/2.8 zoom makes a pretty compelling case, especially if the critical areas of IQ and AF speed and consistent build quality cross into premium territory.
> 
> -PW



+1!!! Exactly what I am thinking resp hoping for. MTF charts seem to be quite promising. Let's hope it is really a X-300 lens (and not something 260ish).


----------



## that1guyy (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

Liking the looks of the 35 1.4 lens. Right now I'm considering picking up the Sigma 30mm f1.4 (which is a fantastic lens), but it is crop only. If, a few years down the line I upgrade to FF, I'd have to sell. If this lens is under $800, I can have a great 50mm equivalent for current crop camera (approx 50) and even on full frame a 35mm looks awesome. I am excited to see some samples.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

count me in for the 35mm  looks nice


----------



## Joseph M (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

Nice! A fast 35mm alternative that (has AF and) doesn't break the bank ;D
Sigma may probably change their 50mm and 85mm to look like these new lenses, they did change the paint on the 50 back when the 85 came out.
I'll probably wait for those if I go the 85 route than the 135L 8)


----------



## nicopol (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



brianleighty said:


> I never see vignetting charts but is it just me or does that look like really bad vignetting?



nope. quite normal for that aperture and angle.

20% remaining light at the outer corner means vignetting a little more than f2. thats the same as canons 35L and Nikons 35G.

Also...except for a few photogs with special demands vignetting is nothing to ever be concerned about.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

I hope the new Sigma 120-300 f2.8 OS is an improvement over their last attempt. At min focus distance, I couldn't see much focal length difference between my 70-200 f2.8 L IS II. So I sold the Siggi...what was the point of all that extra weight, bulk and slower AF system....oh and the AF was fairly fast, but quite erratic. Certainly the best I've seen from Sigma so far, but way off the mark set by Canon's finest.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



nicopol said:


> brianleighty said:
> 
> 
> > I never see vignetting charts but is it just me or does that look like really bad vignetting?
> ...


Got it. I just don't understand how if it only how it only has 20% remaining light that it's not dark as anything. If you say it's normal I'm glad. Just not used to seeing those.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

 yess! haha, I just looked at the specs of both sigma 120-300 OS models. The only things that has changed are the body finish, focus swith and lens metal hood, all the others specs are the exact same. The weight is not mentionned but I expect the same since the new lens is a bit larger (about .2 inches more lenght and diameter..) and the optics are the same on the image.


----------



## sleepy (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

Sorry if I seem ignorant, but I have a question about the MTF charts of the new Sigma 35mm 1.4 and the Canon 35mmL. If I'm reading it correctly, is the Canon sharper across the entire image at F8, but Sigma is slightly sharper at F1.4?

I was about to pull the trigger on Canon 35mmL but now am wondering if I should wait for the Sigma and read the reviews first.

Thanks.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

You buy an F1.4 to shoot large apertures but then i can see where you would want good performance for landscapes. I rarely ever see F8 on my cameras.


----------



## willis (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

35 F1.4 Will take my attention, not really into 17-70 and 120-300, let's wait first sample images.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



ddl said:


> On POTN there have been a few 120-300OS failures dealing with the OS and AF systems so that's likely where the upgrades are plus the focus limiter switch.


I'm a bit of a noob...why would you want a focus limiter at all? What does that do for you?

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



cayenne said:


> ddl said:
> 
> 
> > On POTN there have been a few 120-300OS failures dealing with the OS and AF systems so that's likely where the upgrades are plus the focus limiter switch.
> ...



Say you're shooting something far away. But there's a fence or trees close (like you're shooting a bird or something). The subject keeps moving, so you have to keep re-aiming the lens. If you point at the nearer fence/trees, you will focus on that. But with the limiter switch, it will stay focussed far away, so keep focussing on the bird.

Or you're shooting at a track-and-field. Your subject is close, there's a nice stadium in the background. When the subject runs, you have to keep tracking, if you miss it for a second and point at the stadium in the background, the lens focusses far away, and you have to try to focus back on the subject (during which time Murphy will make sure you've missed your shot). Limit switch set to close means you always track your subject.


----------



## floex712 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

The new 120-300mm is only a cosmetic and software upgrade. Guy from Sigma at Photokina states this fact. It is a cosmetic and software upgrade as all new sigma lenses will be able to be connected to a dock to "modify" their settings. One example he gives is that the AF can be modified to be faster or slower with compromises at each end.
Sigma USB Dock First Look


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



floex712 said:


> The new 120-300mm is only a cosmetic and software upgrade. Guy from Sigma at Photokina states this fact. It is a cosmetic and software upgrade as all new sigma lenses will be able to be connected to a dock to "modify" their settings. One example he gives is that the AF can be modified to be faster or slower with compromises at each end.
> Sigma USB Dock First Look



I'm not surprised, the design of that lens was pretty new and made little sense to modify it. If any, it sure had more mechanical than optical problems - I think to some extent deriving from the heavy weight of the lenses. If they managed to shrink it due to this new composite materials, then probably all the better for the AF motor and our backs.

Reading the specs though I think the 17-70mm was modified. We shall see what Sigma intends to do with the other lenses. A new version of the 24-70 f/2.8 HSM would be most welcome. That lens is amazing, but the bokeh is nauseating - strange enough, a feature in which Sigma often performs outstandingly.


----------



## MK5GTI (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

so the dock is included? 

adjusting AF speed is nice, but anyway to finetune AF instead of going to a sigma repair facility to make adjustment?

although i never have problem with sigma's AF, just want to know.... coz with that function, nobody can complain anymore?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*



MK5GTI said:


> so the dock is included?



I hope not - rather not have the premium on each Sigma lens, and in the end have a bunch of those docks lying around. Wonder what the dock would cost though.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Sigma Announces Three New Lenses: 35 f/1.4, 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 OS & 120-300 f/2.8 OS*

Focus limiters are great if you're shooting stuff further away, because it prevents the lens from searching at closer ranges and it helps lock onto your target quicker. One problem is that I forget its on sometimes and I can't focus on close things. However, my 100mm will still search close with it on, but it tries the further range a few times first.


----------

